# eth0 works for one minute, fails, then need to reboot

## khermans

I have no idea what is going wrong here.  I tried going 64 bit native on my new AMD64 laptop, but I had this problem.  Now I'm having the same problem in 32 bit native, so I'm lost.  It must be a kernel configuration issue somewhere.  Has anyone seen anything like this before?  Even if I unload the module and reload it, eth0 still fails!  Output from below is from the irc gentoo amd64 channel:

[20:56] <netsniper> the problem is so weird, because it will work for about 1 minute and then crap out

[20:56] <netsniper> then it dies

[20:56] <clintar> which driver?

[20:56] <netsniper> it worked througout the livecd install, but after bootup into my new kernel it fails after a minuter

[20:56] <netsniper> 8139too

[20:57] <netsniper> it must be some kernel config problem...thats what im thinking now

[20:59] <clintar> anything in dmesg?

[21:02] <netsniper> hrmm...dmesg show right before the failure "hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24" DMA interrupt recovery, lost interrupt"

[21:02] <netsniper> then the eth- connection fails

[21:03] <netsniper> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 transmit timed out

[21:04] <netsniper> eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0c 0055 c07f media 10

[21:04] <netsniper> eth0: Tx queue start entry 2843  dirty entry 2839

[21:04] <clintar> could it ge trying to use the other 8139 driver?

[21:04] <netsniper> nope

[21:05] <netsniper> but it does work, it fails after a minute or so of downloading something

Kristian Hermansen

----------

## tonycurtis

Take a look at this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202337&highlight=unmaskirq

I'm now running kernel 2.6.9-rc2, and turning unmaskirq back on

seems to have had no ill effects (hmm, famous last words)...

----------

## hw-tph

Try adding "noapic" to your kernel boot parameters, i.e. change the kernel line in /boot/grub/grub.conf to include the word "noapic" (without quotes).

I had the same problem with my nforce3-based laptop (an HP nx9105, essentially the same as the Compaq R3000 series) and this provided a quick and easy fix.

Håkan

----------

## khermans

I receive a KERNEL PANIC when I try this???!?!  WTF can I do now???  OMFG i hate linux ... im going back to windows

KEH

----------

## Naib

 *khermans wrote:*   

> I receive a KERNEL PANIC when I try this???!?!  WTF can I do now???  OMFG i hate linux ... im going back to windows
> 
> KEH

 

Chill!!!!

when did you get this kernel panic?

did you duplicate your grub menu entry so you have your orignal and then the copy with the noacpi entry

what does your /var/log/messages contain?

this is solvable. Linux is goodm it just has a steep learning curve

----------

## opentaka

 *khermans wrote:*   

> I receive a KERNEL PANIC when I try this???!?!  WTF can I do now???  OMFG i hate linux ... im going back to windows
> 
> KEH

 

lol... we dont need lamers like you... go back to windows pls!

----------

## khermans

Problem was resolved.  Sorry for being an a**hole.  Actually, I moved away from Gentoo a while ago though.  There are distros out there where you don't spend your whole life wondering if "emerge -u world" will break your system.  Debian's "aptitude upgrade" has never b0rked my systems  :Wink: 

KEH

----------

## opentaka

btw, I had EXACT same problem, for me, solved by disabling all ACPI options in kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## hrnick

I have a similar problem, eth0 just dies and I have to reboot to make it work again. I've tried to compile 8139too as a module to unload/load it, used the noapic kernel boot parameter, used different kernel versions and tried with unmaskirq. Eth0 seems to die randomly, sometimes it works just for a minute, sometimes it doesn't work at all after booting and sometimes it works for many hours.

----------

## laurencevde

I have exactly the same problem, network failing after generally half a day, and needing to reboot to get it working again.

piece from /var/log/messages:

Nov 23 14:57:13 laucomp1 NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

Nov 23 14:57:13 laucomp1 eth0: Transmit timeout, status ff ffff ffff media ff.

Nov 23 14:57:13 laucomp1 eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

Nov 23 14:57:13 laucomp1 eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

Nov 23 14:57:13 laucomp1 eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

Nov 23 14:57:13 laucomp1 eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

Nov 23 14:57:13 laucomp1 eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

Nov 23 14:57:13 laucomp1 eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xFFFF

Nov 23 14:57:25 laucomp1 NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

Nov 23 14:57:25 laucomp1 eth0: Transmit timeout, status ff ffff ffff media ff.

Nov 23 14:57:25 laucomp1 eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

Nov 23 14:57:25 laucomp1 eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

Nov 23 14:57:25 laucomp1 eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

Nov 23 14:57:25 laucomp1 eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

Nov 23 14:57:25 laucomp1 eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

Nov 23 14:57:25 laucomp1 eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xFFFF

and  that continously...

when I reload 8139too my keyboard and mouse get locked up and I get this in /var/log/messages:

Nov 17 21:09:10 laucomp1 ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:08.0 disabled

Nov 17 21:09:52 laucomp1 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Nov 17 21:09:52 laucomp1 PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:08.0 (0000 -> 0003)

Nov 17 21:09:52 laucomp1 ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Nov 17 21:09:52 laucomp1 PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

Nov 17 21:09:52 laucomp1 8139too: 0000:00:08.0: Chip not responding, ignoring board

Nov 17 21:09:52 laucomp1 ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:08.0 disabled

Nov 17 21:09:52 laucomp1 8139too: probe of 0000:00:08.0 failed with error -5

chip doesn't respond anymore...(and I need to reboot to get my keyboard and mouse back  :Question:  ...)

----------

## opentaka

if it works with noproblem in gentoo livecd, then it must be your kernel problem... try the latest vanilla-sources with make menuconfig

----------

